# jobs for a Science grad who can speak European



## krishna.sjc (Jul 29, 2012)

hi Krishna here. i`m an Indian, a science graduate. fresher . specialized in IT and electronics. how good are these sectors in Dubai? i speak fluent French and Spanish. i have read somewhere that Indians are not payed well enough compared to N. Americans and Europeans. how true is this? will my proficiency over English and European languages get me a well payed job? honestly i don`t prefer any particular sector as long as the pay is good. please share your thoughts. 
regards
Krishna


----------

